# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφίας

## 1petros

καλημέρα παιδιά , 

εκτός του τρόπου της σμίκρυνσης της φωτογραφίας για ανέβασμα στο φόρουμ , υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## FAFA

Εγω δε μπορω καθολου να ανεβασω μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι κανω λαθος

----------


## klik

Νομίζω ότι η φωτογραφία θα μικρύνει από το forum κατα το ανεβασμα αυτόματα,
Για να βγει ο συνδετηρας και να επιτρέψει το ανέβασμα, πρέπει να μην εισαι στη γρήγορη απάντηση αλλά να πατησεις το επεξεργαστής κειμένου. Πατάς το συνδετήρα και αν δεν έχει μπλοκάρει τα popup windows θα βγει παραθυρακι για να επιλεξεις αρχεία από τον υπολογιστή σου για ανέβασμα.

----------


## FAFA

Το εχω προσπαθησει αλλα τιποτα μπορεις να μου στειλει μαιλ να σου το στειλω να μου το ανεβασεις ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Δες και στο παρακάτω θέμα, μήπως και κάνεις κάτι λάθος:  

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69685

 είναι όλη η διαδικασία ανεβάσματος φωτογραφίας με εικόνες :

----------

